# Scarf Sagas and Cowl Tales.



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?

I made it, I said. 
"OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
I can take an order if you like.
We agreed on a price and phone # for her, not mine. I have called her and she's thrilled, On my needles now to make her happy.
It's so nice to have something this enlightened Biddy made admired by a youngster.

Would love to share your scarves and cowls, stories or not.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice story, must have made you feel good. Very pretty scarf, no wonder she liked it.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I can see why the young lady liked your scarf, it's a beauty. Okay I've got to start digging to find scarves and cowls to post. I should take more pics before I give stuff away!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful CJ and how sweet. So many young girls admire us biddies.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful CJ and how sweet. So many young girls admire us biddies.


Make sure you post your beautiful cowls Kath!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That was nice for you. I can see why as its a pretty set. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

What a pretty set!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> Nice story, must have made you feel good. Very pretty scarf, no wonder she liked it.


Post your pictures Linda. I'm sure you've got a little scarf somewhere?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful CJ and how sweet. So many young girls admire us biddies.


She had some very nice manners by the way.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You must have been so proud. What fun to have someone admire your work so much that they actually stop you, a stranger, and ask about your scarf. Good for you and good for her.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set..Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a WIP shawl that I am making, I have been having an allergic reaction for a few days and I can't figure out what is triggering my symptoms. I've begun to suspect it may be the wool. It is the same reaction that I get when my dogs get around poison ivy in our backfield, my eyelids get a fine rash and the tender skin in between my fingers gets rashy. It's not so bad that I'm going to quit knitting, just annoying. Maybe the sheep that produced this wool brushed up against some poison ivy. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


Love the story, and the hat, and the scarves!

Will return later with photos of my scarves and cowls.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


Beautiful, every one of them!!!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful CJ and how sweet. So many young girls admire us biddies.


My DD and her friends love stuff that I knit!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

maggie20736 said:


> This is a WIP shawl that I am making, I have been having an allergic reaction for a few days and I can't figure out what is triggering my symptoms. I've begun to suspect it may be the wool. It is the same reaction that I get when my dogs get around poison ivy in our backfield, my eyelids get a fine rash and the tender skin in between my fingers gets rashy. It's not so bad that I'm going to quit knitting, just annoying. Maybe the sheep that produced this wool brushed up against some poison ivy. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


Very pretty. I can't help you with the allergy question. I avoid wool because it is so irritating to my skin.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

maggie20736 said:


> This is a WIP shawl that I am making, I have been having an allergic reaction for a few days and I can't figure out what is triggering my symptoms. I've begun to suspect it may be the wool. It is the same reaction that I get when my dogs get around poison ivy in our backfield, my eyelids get a fine rash and the tender skin in between my fingers gets rashy. It's not so bad that I'm going to quit knitting, just annoying. Maybe the sheep that produced this wool brushed up against some poison ivy. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


Two of the ladies in my knitting circle struggle with certain wools - both have concluded its the dye as the fibre content was mostly acrylic.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


Wicked beautiful!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Part of my stash, a very soft Alpaca. A little dark plum color.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Part of my stash, a very soft Alpaca. A little dark plum color.


Luscious!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Part of my stash, a very soft Alpaca. A little dark plum color.


Gorgeous colour but I'm guessing a challenge to knit. How do you find alpaca to wear? In recent months, I see our shops stocking alpaca from Turkey - double knit to chunky- but am nervous to try it, in case it has the scratchy feel of mohair.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your work is lovely chrisjac


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You go girl!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Gorgeous colour but I'm guessing a challenge to knit. How do you find alpaca to wear? In recent months, I see our shops stocking alpaca from Turkey - double knit to chunky- but am nervous to try it, in case it has the scratchy feel of mohair.


I had no problem. I bought this on sale a long time ago. Bernat Alpaca and it's 70% Acrylic and 30% Alpaca. I don't know how they got away by calling it Alpaca with only 30% but it knits up beautifully and is softer than soft. By the way, the label says this: made in Canada with imported fibers. Who knows where?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


Nice story Christine and lovely work too.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


They are lovely - let's see more when you're ready.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Part of my stash, a very soft Alpaca. A little dark plum color.


Cosy


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I posted this pic on Facebook and my niece asked if I would make one for her. Of course I did! Same feeling ... thrilled that someone much younger liked my neck warmer enough to ask for one.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

maggie20736 said:


> This is a WIP shawl that I am making, I have been having an allergic reaction for a few days and I can't figure out what is triggering my symptoms. I've begun to suspect it may be the wool. It is the same reaction that I get when my dogs get around poison ivy in our backfield, my eyelids get a fine rash and the tender skin in between my fingers gets rashy. It's not so bad that I'm going to quit knitting, just annoying. Maybe the sheep that produced this wool brushed up against some poison ivy. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


I've not experienced that with anything. Your shawl looks so soft - looking good.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Firstsoprano said:


> I posted this pic on Facebook and my niece asked if I would make one for her. Of course I did! Same feeling ... thrilled that someone much younger liked my neck warmer enough to ask for one.


I like that style.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I had no problem. I bought this on sale a long time ago. Bernat Alpaca and it's 70% Acrylic and 30% Alpaca. I don't know how they got away by calling it Alpaca with only 30% but it knits up beautifully and is softer than soft. By the way, the label says this: made in Canada with imported fibers. Who knows where?


Thanks for that - I'll be having a closer look at the labels when next I see it. I love the softness of mohair but its so deceptive; as soon as its next to my skin it just feels scratchy - maybe it's just me!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> I like that style.


Hi Trish! Why the demotion to the midden from the exotic place you were residing in previously - midden sounds like you need a pile of scarves and hats and socks ...


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Would you share the pattern? I've tried several and haven't found one I like. Thanks.
Susan


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here are a few more cowls that I made for DD. I got a little frustrated trying to find more stuff and gave up, her room is being re-modeled and all of her stuff is in the guest bedroom!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

maggie20736 said:


> Here are a few more cowls that I made for DD. I got a little frustrated trying to find more stuff and gave up, her room is being re-modeled and all of her stuff is in the guest bedroom!


Lucky daughter! Both for all your work and getting a "new" room


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Some of mine made for my daughter


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

judypfennemore said:


> Hi Trish! Why the demotion to the midden from the exotic place you were residing in previously - midden sounds like you need a pile of scarves and hats and socks ...


Midden is Scots for a cesspool :wink: :lol:


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Midden is Scots for a cesspool :wink: :lol:


  :lol: chortles from my side! Love your knitting collection! So enjoying this end of year grand share!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

More


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> I posted this pic on Facebook and my niece asked if I would make one for her. Of course I did! Same feeling ... thrilled that someone much younger liked my neck warmer enough to ask for one.


What a wonderful job you did! I love this pattern, great stash buster for me.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> More


Trish, what a lovely collection, woman!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Some of mine made for my daughter


She's got your beautiful smile and everything looks good on her!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Top one MUST have my name on it, surely?!!! It's gorgeous! Love the striped one - very different and, of course, I love green so the last one could be mine too!!!??? Gimme, gimme, gimme! 


trish2222 said:


> More


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> Here are a few more cowls that I made for DD. I got a little frustrated trying to find more stuff and gave up, her room is being re-modeled and all of her stuff is in the guest bedroom!


Lucky her! Proud of all your beautiful work!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Trish, what a lovely collection, woman!


Thank you - I rather like doing cowls. It's not obvious is it? :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Christine, what a lovely story and a lovely scarf to match. Nice job!
 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Jbandsmom....beautiful colors; beautiful work!
:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Thank you - I rather like doing cowls. It's not obvious is it? :lol:


That's my preference!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Trish, beautiful daughter, scarfs, and cowls! Nice job!
:thumbup:


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Some of mine made for my daughter


What a beauty! Love the cowls!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> More


Those are beauties! The tassels are perfect on the striped one. The lacy on looks like gossamer (one of my favorite words in the English language!)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> Those are beauties! The tassels are perfect on the striped one. The lacy on looks like gossamer (one of my favorite words in the English language!)


I love this poem by Walt Whitman. I always remember this when I see the word.
http://www.whitmanarchive.org/published/periodical/poems/per.00022


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Some more from me. There are still more but they are in a box somewhere and I'm not inclined at the moment to dig them out. They sit here because nobody seems to want them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Some more from me. There are still more but they are in a box somewhere and I'm not inclined at the moment to dig them out. They sit here because nobody seems to want them.


Wowie zowie, Treasure!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Some more from me. There are still more but they are in a box somewhere and I'm not inclined at the moment to dig them out. They sit here because nobody seems to want them.


I love the Wide and Warm one. Is that a self striping yarn?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> I love the Wide and Warm one. Is that a self striping yarn?


Yes, it's one of the Ice Yarns, baby design I think.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I have only made two but everyone's beautiful projects are inspiring me to do more.

They are all so gorgeous and so well done.

Gigi


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Part of my stash, a very soft Alpaca. A little dark plum color.


I love your others but this one is my favorite. What pattern did you use.

I have to make pics of some of mine, not sure what is still on my computer.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Some of mine made for my daughter


Beautiful and you have a beautiful model.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


I love your scarves but the pink one is awesome. I would love pattern info for it, I want to make either a cowl or scarf for my dog groomer and think this one is perfect


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I love your scarves but the pink one is awesome. I would love pattern info for it, I want to make either a cowl or scarf for my dog groomer and think this one is perfect


Sorry. Except for the wild one, the rest have no patterns, I just used whatever lace chart caught my fancy and I don't remember which one that was.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Sorry. Except for the wild one, the rest have no patterns, I just used whatever lace chart caught my fancy and I don't remember which one that was.


Well it is beautiful, I love the way you placed the lace repeats. I will look for a pattern on Raverly that is similar.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So nice to hear that a 20 year old showed a genuine interest in a hand knit scarf. 

Love the look of the yarn. Very well done also!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Some really gorgeous scarves and cowls everyone.
Below are some I am proud of.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Some really gorgeous scarves and cowls everyone.
> Below are some I am proud of.


Beautiful. By the way, Kathy, what ever happened to that beautiful scarf you made on consignment. The one in picture 2. Did the lady love it and buy it?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Beautiful. By the way, Kathy, what ever happened to that beautiful scarf you made on consignment. The one in picture 2. Did the lady love it and buy it?


She has it! She came to my booth and took both of them home and sent me a picture of herself wearing it, trying it on. She says, hmmm. So I am assuming she is keeping. I will contact her the next weekend I head upstate. If she takes them both I will have over 300.00 to barter for my hair appointments and we all know how important that is too me  , haha. I wonder if she will apply my make up as well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I love your others but this one is my favorite. What pattern did you use.
> 
> I have to make pics of some of mine, not sure what is still on my computer.


I love this pattern :
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinitude-scarf


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Some really gorgeous scarves and cowls everyone.
> Below are some I am proud of.


Holy Moley! too gorgeous for words! Are these Pam Powers?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> She has it! She came to my booth and took both of them home and sent me a picture of herself wearing it, trying it on. She says, hmmm. So I am assuming she is keeping. I will contact her the next weekend I head upstate. If she takes them both I will have over 300.00 to barter for my hair appointments and we all know how important that is too me  , haha. I wonder if she will apply my make up as well.


Great. I knew she would love it, but didn't know if the cost would scare her off. Glad it went so well, and hope she keeps them both. As for the make-up and hair - please stop making it all about you!!!!! LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Holy Moley! too gorgeous for words! Are these Pam Powers?


Thanks, all except the first one. I do not remember the pattern name but it is free on Ravelry.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Great. I knew she would love it, but didn't know if the cost would scare her off. Glad it went so well, and hope she keeps them both. As for the make-up and hair - please stop making it all about you!!!!! LOL


Oh crap, called out again, slinking off to the corner now.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I love this pattern :
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinitude-scarf


Thank Chris, I saved the pattern.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> She has it! She came to my booth and took both of them home and sent me a picture of herself wearing it, trying it on. She says, hmmm. So I am assuming she is keeping. I will contact her the next weekend I head upstate. If she takes them both I will have over 300.00 to barter for my hair appointments and we all know how important that is too me  , haha. I wonder if she will apply my make up as well.


Don't forget the mani-pedi. A girl just has to feel girley.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Don't forget the mani-pedi. A girl just has to feel girley.


Oh yeah! Love my mani pedi's


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Had to join in with a couple of my scarves. Hope I did this right.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Had to join in with a couple of my scarves. Hope I did this right.


Absolutely sweet! Love the touches of colors.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Absolutely sweet! Love the touches of colors.


Thanks. That is all that I have pictures of. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Had to join in with a couple of my scarves. Hope I did this right.


I really like that first one. The cabled is nice, too, but the one with the rose is my favorite.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Had to join in with a couple of my scarves. Hope I did this right.


Lovely! Nice cables.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> Well it is beautiful, I love the way you placed the lace repeats. I will look for a pattern on Raverly that is similar.


You might look for a similar stitch pattern at http://knittingfool.com/ or any of the other online stitch collectons.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You might look for a similar stitch pattern at http://knittingfool.com/ or any of the other online stitch collectons.


I looked there to see if I could find something similar but no go. Have also gone through a couple of my stitch collections with no luck. I can look at the scarf again tomorrow and see if I can deconstruct what I did and maybe write it out.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


Wow CJ! They're fabulous! No wonder the 20 something wants!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


Wow jband! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

maggie20736 said:


> This is a WIP shawl that I am making, I have been having an allergic reaction for a few days and I can't figure out what is triggering my symptoms. I've begun to suspect it may be the wool. It is the same reaction that I get when my dogs get around poison ivy in our backfield, my eyelids get a fine rash and the tender skin in between my fingers gets rashy. It's not so bad that I'm going to quit knitting, just annoying. Maybe the sheep that produced this wool brushed up against some poison ivy. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


Gorgeous shawl maggie! Hoping you become more comfortable. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> I posted this pic on Facebook and my niece asked if I would make one for her. Of course I did! Same feeling ... thrilled that someone much younger liked my neck warmer enough to ask for one.


So cute First!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Some of mine made for my daughter


Lovely trish as is your daughter!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I have only made two but everyone's beautiful projects are inspiring me to do more.
> 
> They are all so gorgeous and so well done.
> 
> Gigi


So beautiful Bob!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Some really gorgeous scarves and cowls everyone.
> Below are some I am proud of.


Stunning Katsch!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Had to join in with a couple of my scarves. Hope I did this right.


The cables are perfect lil! Lovely.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love all the cowls and have seen some I want to make. Don't have too many pics of cowls and they are not anything great. The last one was yarn I dyed. Made it to fit close to my neck when waiting for public transportation to keep the wind out.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I love all the cowls and have seen some I want to make. Don't have too many pics of cowls and they are not anything great. The last one was yarn I dyed. Made it to fit close to my neck when waiting for public transportation to keep the wind out.


Just lovely Bean. The colors are so vivid!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Sorry. Except for the wild one, the rest have no patterns, I just used whatever lace chart caught my fancy and I don't remember which one that was.


How many years have you been doing Lace....I'm just amazed how the beautiful workmanship. Is there any secrets that you can share? Do you follow charts?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I need to take a picture of my work, so many yarn artists on this thread enjoy seeing every one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> How many years have you been doing Lace....I'm just amazed how the beautiful workmanship. Is there any secrets that you can share? Do you follow charts?


Lace close to 15 years now. When it comes to lace, charts are the only way to go. They show you a 'picture' of what you're doing, what the next row should be when it comes to where stitches or yarn overs should be and it helps you keep your place in complicated rows better than written instructions. Before I started knitting lace, I wasn't sure about charts, avoided them when I could...to the point of rarely (try never) knitting anything with a chart. Once I got started, I now have a hard time with anything that's written out.

Tips? Stitch markers between pattern repeats and *lifelines*. Especially with lace, the time you think you don't need them is the time you'll lose everything.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Lace close to 15 years now. When it comes to lace, charts are the only way to go. They show you a 'picture' of what you're doing, what the next row should be when it comes to where stitches or yarn overs should be and it helps you keep your place in complicated rows better than written instructions. Before I started knitting lace, I wasn't sure about charts, avoided them when I could...to the point of rarely (try never) knitting anything with a chart. Once I got started, I now have a hard time with anything that's written out.
> 
> Tips? Stitch markers between pattern repeats and *lifelines*. Especially with lace, the time you think you don't need them is the time you'll lose everything.


You do beautiful work and you can see you really enjoy doing Lace. I can read charts and I did some simple scarves, maybe Sat or Sunday I will post some pictures. I had a headache since last night. Nothing seems to relieve it. I have to be careful what I take with my heart. I will have my pace-maker doing over-time if I take the wrong thing.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks ladies for sharing all your lovely work! That was fun .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Gorgeous colour but I'm guessing a challenge to knit. How do you find alpaca to wear? In recent months, I see our shops stocking alpaca from Turkey - double knit to chunky- but am nervous to try it, in case it has the scratchy feel of mohair.


It depends on the manner in which the fibre was harvested and prepared and spun. There are lovely soft alpaca or alpaca blends out there.

Then there's the rope-like alpaca my sister brought for me from Chile. It was NOT made in a commercial spinning mill. From the inequality of the spinning, I'd guess it was the spinner's juvenile apprentice who spun it. Parts are thick and parts are overspun and thin as sewing thread! Worse. We all know to expect _some_ barnyard debris in wool. This had identifiable pieces of straw and feces. When washed, the water ran brown for several buckets. Ugh! I had hoped all would be good after it was washed and dry. Nope. Two scarves that no one wants to wear, because they're too itchy.  I may end up frogging them and making a vest instead. The fibre, despite its poor spinning, is warm.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susanr said:


> Would you share the pattern? I've tried several and haven't found one I like. Thanks.
> Susan


Since you did not use Quote Reply button, there's no way for anyone to know which of the many scarves shown before you posted is the one you're interested in. Sorry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> This is a WIP shawl that I am making...


I can't help about your reaction; hope it clears up soon. Maybe you could wash the yarn and the portion that's already knitted, before continuing?

The shawl looks gorgeous! Is there a link to its pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have decided that, since all the photos I have of projects I've made are already posted on Ravelry, I'll just add this one to this 'parade', instead of adding all 27. If interested in the other 26 and their sagas and tales, please go to: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean?set=neck-covers

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-mini-neckwarmer


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It depends on the manner in which the fibre was harvested and prepared and spun. There are lovely soft alpaca or alpaca blends out there.
> 
> Then there's the rope-like alpaca my sister brought for me from Chile. It was NOT made in a commercial spinning mill. From the inequality of the spinning, I'd guess it was the spinner's juvenile apprentice who spun it. Parts are thick and parts are overspun and thin as sewing thread! Worse. We all know to expect _some_ barnyard debris in wool. This had identifiable pieces of straw and feces. When washed, the water ran brown for several buckets. Ugh! I had hoped all would be good after it was washed and dry. Nope. Two scarves that no one wants to wear, because they're too itchy.  I may end up frogging them and making a vest instead. The fibre, despite its poor spinning, is warm.


Thanks for that JJ!! I'll avoid the homey stuff from Chile if I ever encounter it. I need Lara to help, maybe she recognises the brand, and there were some hyroglphics on the labels which she can perhaps help with!


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since you did not use Quote Reply button, there's no way for anyone to know which of the many scarves shown before you posted is the one you're interested in. Sorry.


Thanks, Jessica-Jean, I learned something tonight.


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


Hi - This is my second reply since I didn't reply in the correct area. I would like to make a scarf like this one. Would you be able to let us know how to do this? Thanks, Susan


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

susanr said:


> Hi - This is my second reply since I didn't reply in the correct area. I would like to make a scarf like this one. Would you be able to let us know how to do this? Thanks, Susan


This is the pattern I used. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/splendid-striped-cowl

It's super easy and you can combine a variegated yarn and a solid the way I did. 
Enjoy! 
Christine


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susanr said:


> Thanks, Jessica-Jean, I learned something tonight.


 :thumbup: That's what we're all on here to do - learn from one another!


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This is the pattern I used.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/splendid-striped-cowl
> 
> It's super easy and you can combine a variegated yarn and a solid the way I did.
> ...


Thanks sooo much for your quick reply.
Susan


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have decided that, since all the photos I have of projects I've made are already posted on Ravelry, I'll just add this one to this 'parade', instead of adding all 27. If interested in the other 26 and their sagas and tales, please go to: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean?set=neck-covers
> 
> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-mini-neckwarmer


Love this JJ. Thanks for the link


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a great story.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Some more from me. There are still more but they are in a box somewhere and I'm not inclined at the moment to dig them out. They sit here because nobody seems to want them.


Well, I can't imagine why? This is beautiful work. Have you considered selling them on Etsy or EBay? Especially this time of year when people are hunting for gifts.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

bostonbean2 said:


> I love all the cowls and have seen some I want to make. Don't have too many pics of cowls and they are not anything great. The last one was yarn I dyed. Made it to fit close to my neck when waiting for public transportation to keep the wind out.


I especially like the first one, Bean. Perfect colors and weight for the first cool days of Fall.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

U'mmmmm. 3:47 AM. I am going back to bed. Great scarves, people!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful CJ and how sweet. So many young girls admire us biddies.


Very sweet!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice please send photos


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful!!! Good luck on future orders.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Had to join in with a couple of my scarves. Hope I did this right.


Can you give pattern info.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful work, everyone. Such lovely colours, too.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I have only made two but everyone's beautiful projects are inspiring me to do more.
> 
> They are all so gorgeous and so well done.
> 
> Gigi


Have you got the patterns information I mean links.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW this thread started out with a wonderful heart warming story and then just got better and better and better. So many VERY talented people here - I love looking at all the work. I too enjoy making scarfs - they always fit!! Thank you for the thread and for sharing all this beautiful work!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

beachperson said:


> WOW this thread started out with a wonderful heart warming story and then just got better and better and better. So many VERY talented people here - I love looking at all the work. I too enjoy making scarfs - they always fit!! Thank you for the thread and for sharing all this beautiful work!!


Please show your scarves!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Firstsoprano said:


> I posted this pic on Facebook and my niece asked if I would make one for her. Of course I did! Same feeling ... thrilled that someone much younger liked my neck warmer enough to ask for one.


This is your own pattern or you got info.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nice story. Gives you more desire to knit more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A few of my scarves. I'm working on a cowl right now.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few of my scarves. I'm working on a cowl right now.


Beautiful, loving your cable work and the Bartok music book brought back my piano days! Thank you!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Mirror said:


> Can you give pattern info.


Hi Mirror. You can find the white scarf if you Google "Sweet and Simple Scarflette with Rolled Rose". It is crocheted and it is so simple to make. As for the knitted scarf, I didn't use a pattern, and I no longer have the scarf, but from the picture it looks like I used a grey border of garter stitch (about 5 stitches) on either side, and a very simple cable pattern up the center in white. I'm sorry I cannot be more specific. There are many tutorials, showing different cables, on line. You can take your pick and go for it. Good luck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Beautiful, loving your cable work and the Bartok music book brought back my piano days! Thank you!


Another piano player. So glad it brought back good memories.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not surprised she wanted one. I'm not a great wearer of scarves but would wear that one.
I don't knit a lot of scarves either. However, I did this recently for my grandson. I won't be doing another any time soon as I found it a very boring project lol.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I'm not surprised she wanted one. I'm not a great wearer of scarves but would wear that one.
> I don't knit a lot of scarves either. However, I did this recently for my grandson. I won't be doing another any time soon as I found it a very boring project lol.


Too stinkin' cute!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Another piano player. So glad it brought back good memories.


NYC trained by Mrs Rose Mendelsohn. Yes, it's been a long time since I remembered that one.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

No better compliment than that! Congrats!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Hi Mirror. You can find the white scarf if you Google "Sweet and Simple Scarflette with Rolled Rose". It is crocheted and it is so simple to make. As for the knitted scarf, I didn't use a pattern, and I no longer have the scarf, but from the picture it looks like I used a grey border of garter stitch (about 5 stitches) on either side, and a very simple cable pattern up the center in white. I'm sorry I cannot be more specific. There are many tutorials, showing different cables, on line. You can take your pick and go for it. Good luck.


Thank you for your kind reply .


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Mirror said:


> Thank you for your kind reply .


You are welcome.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


I'll take three of each; it's only 25 degrees F. here this morning and I don't plan to wear anything else ;~D. Why distract attention from these beauties?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'll take three of each; it's only 25 degrees F. here this morning and I don't plan to wear anything else ;~D. Why distract attention from these beauties?


Practicing the dance of the 7 veils?


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few of my scarves. I'm working on a cowl right now.


Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yes they are very nice. Just posted a picture of a scarf and hats that I made. Isn't it fun when poeple appreciate what you have knitted or crocheted. It just encourages you to do more. Happy knitting. :-D


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I can see why she liked it!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Practicing the dance of the 7 veils?


It's more like the prance of the three scarves; dancing would be too slow to keep me warm.....


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few of my scarves. I'm working on a cowl right now.


Beautiful!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

CaroleD53 said:


> I'm not surprised she wanted one. I'm not a great wearer of scarves but would wear that one.
> I don't knit a lot of scarves either. However, I did this recently for my grandson. I won't be doing another any time soon as I found it a very boring project lol.


But cute! That was worth a little boredom.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

All the scarves and cowls are beautiful. I'm picking up more inspiration going through these. As if I didn't have enough patterns....

Thanks everyone for the comments on mine


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few of my scarves. I'm working on a cowl right now.


Very impressive! I am looking forward to seeing the middle one when it is finished and blocked out. It's nice to see a colorway that works well with lace.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

The Challah scarf I made last winter. It was fun to knit and gets many compliments.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> The Challah scarf I made last winter. It was fun to knit and gets many compliments.


Nice, love the colors you have chosen.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Firstsoprano said:


> The Challah scarf I made last winter. It was fun to knit and gets many compliments.


I love that pattern and yours is lovely. I'm not surprised you get compliments :thumbup:


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I love that pattern and yours is lovely. I'm not surprised you get compliments :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Chesneys said:


> Very impressive! I am looking forward to seeing the middle one when it is finished and blocked out. It's nice to see a colorway that works well with lace.


Thank you....Oh it is done. That showed the pattern best. I didn't want to put too many pictures but I will show you the finished one full length and as it would be around the neck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Firstsoprano said:


> The Challah scarf I made last winter. It was fun to knit and gets many compliments.


I love it!!!! So interesting. Thanks for posting this. Now I have 2 very interesting scarves from you and a whole bunch from others.

Thanks Chrisjac for starting this. So many lovely cowls and scarves.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh it is done. That showed the pattern best. I didn't want to put too many pictures but I will show you the finished one full length and as it would be around the neck.


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you....Oh it is done. That showed the pattern best. I didn't want to put too many pictures but I will show you the finished one full length and as it would be around the neck.


That's gorgeous - I love the colour.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to those who posted about my scarves. This really is fun getting encouragement from others. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am inspired by all the other cowls/scarves on here. Going to be looking lots of them up. 

Great topic Chrisjac. Again, thank you. Yours is beautiful. That is so impressive to have someone younger admire it and want to buy it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's scarves and cowls. Finally a few of mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I'm not surprised she wanted one. I'm not a great wearer of scarves but would wear that one.
> I don't knit a lot of scarves either. However, I did this recently for my grandson. I won't be doing another any time soon as I found it a very boring project lol.


How cute is that! Well worth the time put into it. I'm sure it will be loved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Practicing the dance of the 7 veils?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> I love seeing everyone's scarves and cowls. Finally a few of mine.


So very pretty. Thank you for showing.

Thanks to everyone. All of them are nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> I love seeing everyone's scarves and cowls. Finally a few of mine.


Gorgeous!!! More inspiration and more beautiful knitting.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> I love seeing everyone's scarves and cowls. Finally a few of mine.


Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi maggie20736
Love the shawl/scarf you are in the process of working on in creme. Can you direct me to the pattern?


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank You Cashmeregma, Lil Rayma & Trish. Another fun thread Chris.

Edited for typos


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you....Oh it is done. That showed the pattern best. I didn't want to put too many pictures but I will show you the finished one full length and as it would be around the neck.


I love all of yours but this one is exquisite.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I'm not surprised she wanted one. I'm not a great wearer of scarves but would wear that one.
> I don't knit a lot of scarves either. However, I did this recently for my grandson. I won't be doing another any time soon as I found it a very boring project lol.


I love it so adorable.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How fun!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful Janie


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Janie those are beautiful. I want to knit cowls for a couple of friends at home in Alberta ... hmmm thinking Sweet Memories might be one.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful Janie


Thank you. Can't wait to see your first baby blanket.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> Janie those are beautiful. I want to knit cowls for a couple of friends at home in Alberta ... hmmm thinking Sweet Memories might be one.


I love making the Sweet Memories, it is fast and easy to adjust for a different weight yarn.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> The Challah scarf I made last winter. It was fun to knit and gets many compliments.


I love it and the colors are great.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I forgot this one, I wear it a lot. The color is great with black or brown. The pattern is similar to Sweet Memories.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

JanieSue said:


> I forgot this one, I wear it a lot. The color is great with black or brown. The pattern is similar to Sweet Memories.


Love it!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations! A private commission and perhaps a convert to the order of the needles!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

maggie20736 said:


> This is a WIP shawl that I am making, I have been having an allergic reaction for a few days and I can't figure out what is triggering my symptoms. I've begun to suspect it may be the wool. It is the same reaction that I get when my dogs get around poison ivy in our backfield, my eyelids get a fine rash and the tender skin in between my fingers gets rashy. It's not so bad that I'm going to quit knitting, just annoying. Maybe the sheep that produced this wool brushed up against some poison ivy. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


I have had many requests for this pattern. It is the Mitali Shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitali-shawl
All her patterns are buy 1 get 1 free until Nov 30th.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> I have had many requests for this pattern. It is the Mitali Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitali-shawl
> All her patterns are buy 1 get 1 free until Nov 30th.


I love your shawl, hope your allergies let you finish it. Maybe it is the dye causing the problem.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

P


chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


This is my latest cowl that I've been asked to show here. Hope you don't mind. 
It's the Lush-ious Swirl Cowl, pattern free on ravelry by Linda Frydl. It's a fun knit and all mine !! Lol. 😀
I'm fairly new to cabling, but this was fun even though I had to use markers and count a lot ! 😏


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> P
> 
> This is my latest cowl that I've been asked to show here. Hope you don't mind.
> It's the Lush-ious Swirl Cowl, pattern free on ravelry by Linda Frydl. It's a fun knit and all mine !! Lol. 😀


Love your cowl


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

So glad that 20 something noticed quality knitting - such a compliment to you - all the scarves arebeautiful


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

JanieSue said:


> I love your shawl, hope your allergies let you finish it. Maybe it is the dye causing the problem.


Oh, I have finished it! It is soaking right now, I couldn't wait to get it washed!


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Maggie20736: Very possibly an insecticide residue that was used in transport/storage to protect merchandise. Sorry you're having this trouble.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

How lovely your work is fantastic.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

SquidgeWA said:


> Maggie20736: Very possibly an insecticide residue that was used in transport/storage to protect merchandise. Sorry you're having this trouble.


The water was a little cloudy as I was rinsing, you may be right. Unfortunately I bought a lot of the yarn, I may contact manufacturer and see if they had anyone else having a problem.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Newbie61 said:


> P
> 
> This is my latest cowl that I've been asked to show here. Hope you don't mind.
> It's the Lush-ious Swirl Cowl, pattern free on ravelry by Linda Frydl. It's a fun knit and all mine !! Lol. 😀
> I'm fairly new to cabling, but this was fun even though I had to use markers and count a lot ! 😏


Very, very nice. I loved seeing it and thank you for posting.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> P
> 
> This is my latest cowl that I've been asked to show here. Hope you don't mind.
> It's the Lush-ious Swirl Cowl, pattern free on ravelry by Linda Frydl. It's a fun knit and all mine !! Lol. 😀
> I'm fairly new to cabling, but this was fun even though I had to use markers and count a lot ! 😏


Great work. Also, going on my project list


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

That is really great. What an unexpected boost for you.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's knits!! They all make me want to knit one of each!! Thanks Chris for this wonderful thread


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lovely scarves and cowl posted on this thread. Here are a couple of mine. More neck warmers than cowls I guess.

In the first photo there are knitted neck warmers and fleece neck gaiters. These are popular with skiers and very safe for children. The grey knitted one on the left was sent to a friend's 80 something father in one of the New York burroughs who goes into the city every day to be with his friends. I also sent him a black, fleece gaiter. He wears both at the same time during frigid weather. 

The second photo is a set for my hair stylist. I think the green will go nicely with her dark blonde hair.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


Just love your story and scarf.... downloaded it from ravelry... Thanks for the post, however I'm still reading the Happy Hats blog and would love to make your Yoda hat for my grandson.... Been on Ravelry but didn't see one as nice as yours. Could you direct me to the pattern?? Also what YARN did you use?? I'm not a newbie to KP but have been away for about a year taking care of my 94 yr young mom who passed away some months ago.... Sort of lost interest in my knitting but are trying to get back into it... Challenging myself with a double knit hat ... Will post when completed.... LOVE everyone's beautiful hats and scarves.... Rochelle


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What a great story! How nice to have your work admired so  Here are a few scarves and hats that I made for my nieces and nephews.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful knits!


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Ooooh, Yoda: "Nice, it is..."


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SquidgeWA said:


> Ooooh, Yoda: "Nice, it is..."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

judypfennemore said:


> Gorgeous colour but I'm guessing a challenge to knit. How do you find alpaca to wear? In recent months, I see our shops stocking alpaca from Turkey - double knit to chunky- but am nervous to try it, in case it has the scratchy feel of mohair.


I could not wear any wool other than merino without getting itchy. 
I have recently started knitted with Alpaca from Artesano uk yarns and it is lovely and soft with no shedding at all and I wore some of it next to my skin yesterday for about 10 hours and had no problem with it at all.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Would love to share your scarves and cowls, stories or not.


Here's my infinity scarf, knitted on my good old Bond ISM, and using kid mohair. It's my 'touch of red' for my choir 'uniform', which I wear when it's chilly enough, which was once this year during our two cooler months. The scarves posted are a real feast, thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Here's my infinity scarf, knitted on my good old Bond ISM, and using kid mohair. It's my 'touch of red' for my choir 'uniform', which I wear when it's chilly enough, which was once this year during our two cooler months. The scarves posted are a real feast, thanks to all for sharing.


Wowsa! Love the red! Looks like a lovely pattern. Is it your own?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> What a great story! How nice to have your work admired so  Here are a few scarves and hats that I made for my nieces and nephews.


That is one wonderful collection! Yay for Yoda!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Wowsa! Love the red! Looks like a lovely pattern. Is it your own?


Ah Chris, yes it is my own, but really not rocket science - I was trying a lace pattern on my Bond machine and just continued until I ran out of wool. Of course the sides curled, but I'm not phased and it looked fine when I wore it and served its purpose of keeping me warm.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

judypfennemore said:


> Ah Chris, yes it is my own, but really not rocket science - I was trying a lace pattern on my Bond machine and just continued until I ran out of wool. Of course the sides curled, but I'm not phased and it looked fine when I wore it and served its purpose of keeping me warm.


It looks lovely, cosy and soft. Love the colour too :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Ah Chris, yes it is my own, but really not rocket science - I was trying a lace pattern on my Bond machine and just continued until I ran out of wool. Of course the sides curled, but I'm not phased and it looked fine when I wore it and served its purpose of keeping me warm.


I really need to drink my coffee before I post, you did say your machine.
Aaaargh!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I really need to drink my coffee before I post, you did say your machine.
> Aaaargh!


Whoops hope I haven't uttered a banned word here - Um but yes machine. Now there's a problem with my machine since I darent utter the words Bond Incredible Sweater Machine in the machine section as I get the narrowed eyes squinting over glasses and down noses treatment. It's an ancient old machine and now in the vintage category I understand - really seems like yesterday when I bought it. It's great for whipping up stockinette at a mile a minute speed and with a little effort,many creative effects can be achieved.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Whoops hope I haven't uttered a banned word here - Um but yes machine. Now there's a problem with my machine since the I darent utter the words Bond Incredible Sweater Machine in the machine section as I get the narrowed eyes squinting over glasses and down noses treatment. It's an ancient old machine and now in the vintage category I understand - really seems like yesterday when I bought it. It's great for whipping up stockinette at a mile a minute speed and with a little effort,many creative effects can be achieved.


My thread, my rules, you're OK!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Here's my infinity scarf, knitted on my good old Bond ISM, and using kid mohair. It's my 'touch of red' for my choir 'uniform', which I wear when it's chilly enough, which was once this year during our two cooler months. The scarves posted are a real feast, thanks to all for sharing.


Beautiful, it looks so soft and a gorgeous red.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bear with me, I've been on a cowl knitting marathon and have a lot!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Chris for a new lovely thread. Your cowls are super, you must be so proud to have someone come up to you and then ask you to make her one...

All of your cowls and scarves are beautiful ladies, far too many to mention..

I now have my plan mapped out.....I am going along the road to steal some dolls and then I am going on up to Scotland to steal some scarves from Trish...( keep it secret though ladies please)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Bear with me, I've been on a cowl knitting marathon and have a lot!


Lovely work, Lori :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Caxton said:


> I now have my plan mapped out.....I am going along the road to steal some dolls and then I am going on up to Scotland to steal some scarves from Trish...( keep it secret though ladies please)


Ha - I've got eyes in the back of my head - at least my children used to think so!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

loriadams said:


> Bear with me, I've been on a cowl knitting marathon and have a lot!


Wow Lori, that is a lot of work. All great cowls.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Bear with me, I've been on a cowl knitting marathon and have a lot!


You are a lovely cowl making machine. We should set up shop and make some dough!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW! These are all great! I have a few I put on another thread and some I did a little while ago. I will find the pictures and add them to this thread. 
This is a great idea. Chrisjac. Will check out your sock thread too! Shirley


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! These are all great! I have a few I put on another thread and some I did a little while ago. I will find the pictures and add them to this thread.
> This is a great idea. Chrisjac. Will check out your sock thread too! Shirley


Yes Shirley, bring them over!
Christine


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are a couple of my cowls:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of my cowls:


Lovely! They match your Avatar!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

alwaysforyou said:


> What a great story! How nice to have your work admired so  Here are a few scarves and hats that I made for my nieces and nephews.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Bear with me, I've been on a cowl knitting marathon and have a lot!


Good heavens. Lori! You certainly have. Who gets all those?


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of my cowls:


They are all nice, Mercy, but the blue one has a particularly interesting pattern.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of my cowls:


Nice mercy, love the blue one.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Bear with me, I've been on a cowl knitting marathon and have a lot!


Lovely... You have been busy....


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice scarf .


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely work Mercygirl :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Lovely! They match your Avatar!


Thanks, CJ!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

The blue one is one of my favorites, too. The others were done quickly --- last minute Christmas presents. I'm not great about taking pictures of my work - I let them get out the door before I snap a photo. I've got to get better about that!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few of my scarves. I'm working on a cowl right now.


The hooded one - captioned: "You can see the front of this in my avatar. Done from the KTP workshops." is gorgeous! I can't find that workshop.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

These are the only ones I've made have that I have a picture of.

It's the Lyon Brand "Luxury Cowl" from their website. I used a double strand of fingering merino/silk blend - can't remember the brand - from my stash.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luxury-cowl---hood

Watercolor Bandana Cowl - I used two strands of fingering weight Knit Picks Chroma yarn (can't remember the colorway) but each strand was started at a different colors so it blended together and reminded of a watercolor painting.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bandana-cowl


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> While on the escalator of a very nice store, I was tapped by a 20-something behind me. "Where can I buy that scarf, Please?
> 
> I made it, I said.
> "OMG" do you sell them?" she asked
> ...


That is a lovely and very hip- looking scarf! I love it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> These are the only ones I've made have that I have a picture of.
> 
> It's the Lyon Brand "Luxury Cowl" from their website. I used a double strand of fingering merino/silk blend - can't remember the brand - from my stash.
> 
> ...


Miss Mo,fabuloso! Loving the Luxury cowl- appears to be a match to the Luuck hats I love.. You're a cutie patooie!

The Bandana cowl is awesome.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm late to the party here, thinking that I don't make cowls, but I've suddenly remembered my mindless mohair scrap cowls. Just cast on lots of stitches, use two strands and vary the colours. It doesn't matter if you twist as you join the round, or that it curls because it's all stocking stitch. Some of this yarn has tiny sparkles in it, but there's no sun here. The finished one is mine, and it doubles up, can go over my head, and even across my mouth and nose if it's very cold. Breathable! The wip will probably be a present to a nurse.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

So many beautiful projects! Chris, love your story, can see why she wanted one of your scarves. I really like the way you used the solid and the multi-colored yarns together.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Lostie said:


> I'm late to the party here, thinking that I don't make cowls, but I've suddenly remembered my mindless mohair scrap cowls. Just cast on lots of stitches, use two strands and vary the colours. It doesn't matter if you twist as you join the round, or that it curls because it's all stocking stitch. Some of this yarn has tiny sparkles in it, but there's no sun here. The finished one is mine, and it doubles up, can go over my head, and even across my mouth and nose if it's very cold. Breathable! The wip will probably be a present to a nurse.


Scrumptiously soft and yummy - love them both Lostie. Is 'across my mouth' to shut you up when you just talk far too much knitting - just kidding!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

judypfennemore said:


> Scrumptiously soft and yummy - love them both Lostie. Is 'across my mouth' to shut you up when you just talk far too much knitting - just kidding!


Possibly


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I'm late to the party here, thinking that I don't make cowls, but I've suddenly remembered my mindless mohair scrap cowls. Just cast on lots of stitches, use two strands and vary the colours. It doesn't matter if you twist as you join the round, or that it curls because it's all stocking stitch. Some of this yarn has tiny sparkles in it, but there's no sun here. The finished one is mine, and it doubles up, can go over my head, and even across my mouth and nose if it's very cold. Breathable! The wip will probably be a present to a nurse.


Would you like my address Sarah? I love your scrap cowls.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lostie said:


> I'm late to the party here, thinking that I don't make cowls, but I've suddenly remembered my mindless mohair scrap cowls. Just cast on lots of stitches, use two strands and vary the colours. It doesn't matter if you twist as you join the round, or that it curls because it's all stocking stitch. Some of this yarn has tiny sparkles in it, but there's no sun here. The finished one is mine, and it doubles up, can go over my head, and even across my mouth and nose if it's very cold. Breathable! The wip will probably be a present to a nurse.


Love those colors lostie, great cowls.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the kind comments :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Lostie said:


> I'm late to the party here, thinking that I don't make cowls, but I've suddenly remembered my mindless mohair scrap cowls. Just cast on lots of stitches, use two strands and vary the colours. It doesn't matter if you twist as you join the round, or that it curls because it's all stocking stitch. Some of this yarn has tiny sparkles in it, but there's no sun here. The finished one is mine, and it doubles up, can go over my head, and even across my mouth and nose if it's very cold. Breathable! The wip will probably be a present to a nurse.


Oooooo! So soft and yummy colors!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's so fun when knitted or crocheted garments are the catalyst for conversation between strangers, and even more so when they place an order on the elevator! Fate (or something) brought you together. I sometimes have people ask, "Did someone knit that for you?" Not sure if that's a compliment or not (LOL), but it happened just a few days ago when I was at the Costco checkout stand. And here's how we looked at Starbucks and Stanford University this past Wednesday night. I was knitting at Starbucks while waiting for Denny to arrive from work. I'm sure everyone knew who made our hats when he walked in wearing this. To view more photos taken on our 6+-mile evening walk through Stanford University, copy this link into your browser:

http:/share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=wAcs3Ddo1cMmbVtrA


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely work Mo, Lostie and Kimmy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> It's so fun when knitted or crocheted garments are the catalyst for conversation between strangers, and even more so when they place an order on the elevator! Fate (or something) brought you together. I sometimes have people ask, "Did someone knit that for you?" Not sure if that's a compliment or not (LOL), but it happened just a few days ago when I was at the Costco checkout stand. And here's how we looked at Starbucks and Stanford University this past Wednesday night. I was knitting at Starbucks while waiting for Denny to arrive from work. I'm sure everyone knew who made our hats when he walked in wearing this. To view more photos taken on our 6+-mile evening walk through Stanford University, copy this link into your browser:
> 
> http:/share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=wAcs3Ddo1cMmbVtrA


Kimmy, Don't you two look adorable. Your husband must be a real sport. Thanks for posting here. This thread is just so much fun.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Kimmy, Don't you two look adorable. Your husband must be a real sport. Thanks for posting here. This thread is just so much fun.


The story behind Denny's hat is somewhat amusing. When I modeled my first Anemone Hat (design by Cat Bordhi) for him, I asked, "Would you like me to make one for you?" He quickly replied, "No." However, he soon noticed how much positive attention I was getting wearing it. Since he's never one to be outdone, one day soon after, he said, "I'd like you to knit me a hat like yours, only I want my tendrils to be longer." He didn't say exactly how long, but the resulting hat took considerably longer to knit than mine. It's a little embarrassing how much he likes and wears this hat during the cold weather months - mostly because it's super warm, but also because he loves all the attention he gets when wearing it. I'm not sure it's all "positive" attention, but that doesn't seem to matter to him. I've made him quite a few more conservative hats which he also wears, but this one is (unfortunately?) his favorite.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> The story behind Denny's hat is somewhat amusing. When I modeled my first Anemone Hat (design by Cat Bordhi) for him, I asked, "Would you like me to make one for you?" He quickly replied, "No." However, he soon noticed how much positive attention I was getting wearing it. Since he's never one to be outdone, one day soon after, he said, "I'd like you to knit me a hat like yours, only I want my tendrils to be longer." He didn't say exactly how long, but the resulting hat took considerably longer to knit than mine. It's a little embarrassing how much he likes and wears this hat during the cold weather months - mostly because it's super warm, but also because he loves all the attention he gets when wearing it. I'm not sure it's all "positive" attention, but that doesn't seem to matter to him. I've made him quite a few more conservative hats which he also wears, but this one is (unfortunately?) his favorite.


Great story, and if he is still looking for attention, he can tell people that it was custom made just for him! LOL


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

kimmyz said:


> The story behind Denny's hat is somewhat amusing. When I modeled my first Anemone Hat (design by Cat Bordhi) for him, I asked, "Would you like me to make one for you?" He quickly replied, "No." However, he soon noticed how much positive attention I was getting wearing it. Since he's never one to be outdone, one day soon after, he said, "I'd like you to knit me a hat like yours, only I want my tendrils to be longer." He didn't say exactly how long, but the resulting hat took considerably longer to knit than mine. It's a little embarrassing how much he likes and wears this hat during the cold weather months - mostly because it's super warm, but also because he loves all the attention he gets when wearing it. I'm not sure it's all "positive" attention, but that doesn't seem to matter to him. I've made him quite a few more conservative hats which he also wears, but this one is (unfortunately?) his favorite.


I love love both of your hats and wish it was cold enough here to wear something like that - fabulous!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely set


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I'm late to the party here, thinking that I don't make cowls, but I've suddenly remembered my mindless mohair scrap cowls. Just cast on lots of stitches, use two strands and vary the colours. It doesn't matter if you twist as you join the round, or that it curls because it's all stocking stitch. Some of this yarn has tiny sparkles in it, but there's no sun here. The finished one is mine, and it doubles up, can go over my head, and even across my mouth and nose if it's very cold. Breathable! The wip will probably be a present to a nurse.


Thanks for an idea of what to do with the small amounts of fuzzy, non-synthetic, 'mystery' yarns that have accumulated in my stash!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

There have been so many beautiful examples of this scarf on KP. This is my WIP from last year. I used Ella Rae 100% superwash Merino wool. the pattern name is the Asherton Reversible Scarf. Great stitch, both sides look great.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> There have been so many beautiful examples of this scarf on KP. This is my WIP from last year. I used Ella Rae 100% superwash Merino wool. the pattern name is the Asherton Reversible Scarf. Great stitch, both sides look great.


Looks great! :thumbup: 
Thanks for the pattern name -- will give it a whirl.  
http://smariek.blogspot.com/2006/09/asherton-reversible-scarf.html


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chris, that is a beautiful scarf and I love knitting with Ella Rae yarn. 

I notice you changed your avatar...a New You!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Looks great! :thumbup:
> Thanks for the pattern name -- will give it a whirl.
> http://smariek.blogspot.com/2006/09/asherton-reversible-scarf.html


Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Chris, that is a beautiful scarf and I love knitting with Ella Rae yarn.
> 
> I notice you changed your avatar...a New You!


Thank you.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> There have been so many beautiful examples of this scarf on KP. This is my WIP from last year. I used Ella Rae 100% superwash Merino wool. the pattern name is the Asherton Reversible Scarf. Great stitch, both sides look great.


I love this!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Scarves...and more scarves. But need to take some more pictures, too.


Judy, your lace work is outstanding!! good job. I envy people who can do lace!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Judy, your lace work is outstanding!! good job. I envy people who can do lace!


Here are a couple of my projects I made for Christmas presents


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chrisjack - you do such nice work. I really like your idea of opening a topic on individual types of knitting projects. If you open one on sweaters let me know. I think love the idea.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> There have been so many beautiful examples of this scarf on KP. This is my WIP from last year. I used Ella Rae 100% superwash Merino wool. the pattern name is the Asherton Reversible Scarf. Great stitch, both sides look great.


WOW!Beautiful work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Chrisjack - you do such nice work. I really like your idea of opening a topic on individual types of knitting projects. If you open one on sweaters let me know. I think love the idea.


thank you.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a couple of my projects I made for Christmas presents


Those are so pretty, Shirley. Can't wait for your workshop!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> There have been so many beautiful examples of this scarf on KP. This is my WIP from last year. I used Ella Rae 100% superwash Merino wool. the pattern name is the Asherton Reversible Scarf. Great stitch, both sides look great.


That's beautiful! It's been in my Ravelry library for too long.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Chris, that is a beautiful scarf and I love knitting with Ella Rae yarn.
> 
> I notice you changed your avatar...a New You!


Thanks, Unfortunately, you can't see the writing being poured out the coffee pot. I wrote it in my byline.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's beautiful! It's been in my Ravelry library for too long.


Thanks, JJ. One of the few stitches that looks the same on both sides.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I recently finished a cowl/snood that I made from Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable yarn.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390600-1.html


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> I recently finished a cowl/snood that I made from Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable yarn.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390600-1.html


That is so pretty! Well done.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> I recently finished a cowl/snood that I made from Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable yarn.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-390600-1.html


The yarn is so pretty....did you have a hard time working with it?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is so pretty! Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

What beautiful colors.... Nice knitting....


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

grandmann said:


> The yarn is so pretty....did you have a hard time working with it?


I'm not all that experienced, so I had a feeling that this yarn would be tricky. I just couldn't resist those colors. I had no problem knitting the stockinette stitch swatch, which I did more to get the feel of the yarn than to check my gauge.

It was also my first time knitting lace, so that's where I ran into some trouble. This yarn is very difficult to tink and almost impossible to rip. Once I got the hang of the lace stitch (and put markers at every change) I was fine.

My take is that you need to knit very loosely with this yarn. I must say that it felt really soft in my hands and for that reason I really enjoyed it. It also feels really nice to wear.

I didn't run into sections of the yarn that were so thin the yarn broke, as others have said. I may have avoided that problem by knitting loosely.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> There have been so many beautiful examples of this scarf on KP. This is my WIP from last year. I used Ella Rae 100% superwash Merino wool. the pattern name is the Asherton Reversible Scarf. Great stitch, both sides look great.


I love it!!! Sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Recently finished this cowl: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-394021-1.html


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Recently finished this cowl: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-394021-1.html


Very stylish, Mercy. Not your everyday cowl, and the color and pattern work really well together.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

This is really pretty, Mercy. I think that the design is perfect for the triangle cowl. And I love the colorway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's beautiful! I am very happy it's not a free pattern, or I'd be casting on instead of working on a WIP or going to sleep!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Recently finished this cowl: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-394021-1.html


Nice work :thumbup:


----------

